# Tarantula Enclosures



## CorridorCulprit (May 2, 2012)

I looked through the forums and I couldn't find a thread with tarantula enclosures so I thought i would make one.
I would like to see what designs some people have for different tarantulas because some people are just really creative and have great talent. 
just a few of mine. nothing special but I like them. order:G.grossa, GBB, B.albiceps. I have more but the tarantulas aren't in the best spot for a photo


----------



## Jterry (May 2, 2012)

I dig the way you did the cork bark "hide" for your GBB! Inventive!


----------



## paassatt (May 2, 2012)

Not to rain on your parade, but there is actually an entire subforum dedicated to terrariums here.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?81-Vivariums-and-Terrariums


----------



## CorridorCulprit (May 2, 2012)

thanks truthfully the bark wouldn't fit laying down so i just moved it sideways
and wow I'm blind. thanks for letting me know I didn't even see that part of the forum


----------

